# Remove all the BUGS & SPIES from your COMPUTER!!!!UPDATE



## Maleficent2

I did this last night and my computer is running so much faster.....it makes rewarding so much quicker!

Ad-Aware

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/


http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/

Spybot

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,22262,00.asp

SpywareBlaster

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

try it I know you will like it!

I had 25 spy programs on my computer....can you believe it! 

Time to update! new version out. 9-7-03

new one

HiJackThis 

After you install Hijack this please go to this website and post your own thread with a copy of your log. They will tell you what to remove. And beleive me it is worth it!!!!!  I had some real nasties that Spybot and Adaware had not caught. 

Also while at http://computercops.biz/forum67.html please go here and follow his instructions this will really help keep the nasties away http://www.computercops.biz/postt7736.html 


and if you want to do some reading and stillneed help try here

http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php




Mal



,


----------



## Pumbaa_

Wow!  What an enlightening experience!   I had 48.  Some I had loaded on purpos, I do like Gator, but the others had to go!
Thanks Mal!


----------



## perfectmatch300

Mal,
Please pardon my computer novice questions here, but exactly how do you do this?  Did you purchase this program?  I was looking for some way to use it for free but I couldn't figure anything out.  I'm still somewhat mixed up by these new boards and all the new things I have to learn to do here!


----------



## Maleficent2

Nancy-

it is freeware just download it to your desktop then click on the icon and it will install. then go to start-programs-AdWare46 click on AdWare then scan my computer.

If you need more help just ask I will be glad to help.

Judy-wow 48 I thought I was bad with 25!

Mal


----------



## dmslush

OMG!!! I had over 100 of them!!


----------



## eeyorerulz

Hey,  I ahd 10 files, all cookies, prolyl so smalla s i defraged yesterday, but i ahd 20 spy files..what are these? 

Also, when I d oreward programs, i keep gettign a degug message...anyone else gettign this?


----------



## Maleficent2

that track your everymove on the computer some even go as far as stealing your credit card numbers then report everything back to whoever.


Like Gator.It is kindof like Big Brother watching everything you do.



Mal


----------



## wfbnancy

I downloaded and ran the scan.  I have 38 found.  How do I know what to delete.  Do I need any of these to run something.  There are a couple listed for a minigolf game that my kids have.  Thanks for holding my hand through this.  I get so nervous deleting.


----------



## ramona fogarty

How do I know which one to download, when I got to that page it was all greek to me.  Please Help.


----------



## dmslush

I downloaded the 4.6 version.


----------



## beccab

we found around 100..including gator...i hate gator...jerks.





Can you tell DD wrote this?  She's the one that ran the program for me.  I'm a computer dunce!


----------



## beccab

hi dmslush...i want to know..well actually, my mother wants to know, how did you put the picture under your member name at every post? or even if you can just tell me how to put it in my mom's signature that would be awesome. thanx a bunch.


----------



## snoopylovertoo

The picture is called an avatar and can be added by going to user cp and edit options.  It is the last one listed.


----------



## 6_Time_Momma

THat made a big difference in speed for me. I had 38 programs. Where the heck did they come from? Are they from like the Spedia bar and things like that? Thanks for the link, Mal.


----------



## beccab

thanx snoopy lover too


----------



## perfectmatch300

Thanks, Mal

For both the link and the info on how to use it.  I found 68 on my computer.  Most of them were from the MyComet cursor that I had installed, and some Alexa files.  Thanks to you they are all gone now.

My next trick is to go try and learn about installing an avatar in my profile


----------



## IslandGirl2

Thanks....that was an eye opener.  Also lots of fun removing the "spy" files....LOL


----------



## Maleficent2

and I had never install that?What's up with that?





Mal


----------



## figment27

Thanks a bunch for posting this site. I cannot believe some of the JUNK that was on my computer. Now it is gone and, hopefully, I will be better able to monitor any "reappearances" with the help of this new program. I am going to forward it to my daughter at college. Someone has been infiltrating and stealing her email and IM screen names, maybe this can help put a stop to that also. Anything is worth a try!
Thanks again,
Figment27


----------



## Buckleybunch

Thanks Mal ~
That's a great program... 

Linda

PS....... I ran it twice in a roll..  It found another one on the second scan..


----------



## Maleficent2

welcome....just glad to share. 


Mal


----------



## eeyorerulz

Does that mean I need to earase the spyware ones too?? Please explain more!!!


----------



## Maleficent2

I do not understand your question?!?


----------



## eeyorerulz

Sorry....when I ran the program, files came up in two sections, one was all cookies, which I deleted, and the other was in the bottom one on the left side..spy someI had 20 in there.

Also, it seems since starting the reward programs, I ahve al lthese windows opeing up i do not want...any idea to get rid of them?

Thanks


----------



## benebire

Thanks for the link and info Mal, I  had 58 of them!


----------



## Maleficent2

for all those who missed it the first time.



Mal


----------



## eeyorefanatic

Thanks Mal, I have been running a similar program for 6 or so months and run it daily. Part of it is the cost of doing rewards programs.

Some of the worse offenders are:
Gator (I know lots of poeple who downloaded this for the 100 beenz you could get at the time) This is one of the most insidious examples of spyware. If a telemarketer called you to try to get this information you would probably laugh in their face, but I know alot of people who use it so they dont have to key in passwords over and over. 

Comet Cursor so you can see all those annoying trailing cursors that are everyware 

Eeyorerulz, There is no problem in deleting any spyware programs from you computer, as a matter of fact I would do so ASAP. The little windows tend to pop up for 2 reasons, many rewards sites have sponsors that utilize mini popups as an additional source of revenue for the (there are several on milesource). The second most common way is if you use gator, they  do it as an additional revenue opportunity as well.


----------



## wdwobsessed

Thanks I had 34!  

Got rid of them!

ZAP!


----------



## kpauley

Gee, I must be boring.  I only had 1 spy reference.  But then again, maybe I didn't do it right.


----------



## jennymouse

Thanks Mal, I only had 4 bugs but that was 4 too many.


----------



## Jan/Ma

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is an update to this program. They now have AD-WARE 5.2 version.


----------



## rhiannonwales

Wow i had over 70 of those little buggers! And now i know why i get Xrated email! there was about 10 adult oriented spyware programs running in my pc......Guess where they came from?
You got it My Comet Cursor.

Thanks again Mal, Your'e a doll


----------



## Hot4disney

I did this last week and ran the 4.6 version at work..it detec ted over 130!!!!! bugs and spy programs..I could not believe it!  So I expected dozens MORE at home.  When I went to the site tonight..it showed a new version...5.2.   When  I d/l that..my home computer proudly stated  CONGRATULATIONS...WE HAVE DETECTED NO BUG OR SPY PROGRAMS WITHIN YOUR COMPUTER!  WOW..talk about shocked!..lol....Thanks for the great site Mal....







inkbounc


----------



## Nita Petes

After reading all the posts here, I decided to download this amazing program. Went to site, then to the download page and it is not available due to some computers having problems with the program. The site did say to keep checking back, but I was disappointed. 
I know I must have a bunch of spy stuff on my computer because it seems to crawl these days. Also, for no apparent reason my connect to MSN thing just pops up out of the blue. Sometimes it does this when I am online and most of time when I am not. Weird.
Oh well, I will keep checking out the site in hopes the program will soon be available again.


----------



## FergieTCat

Same here, the system is down!!   

Would it be possible for someone to e-mail me the .exe file???

Donna


----------



## FergieTCat

Good news!!

I just discovered that if you go to www.shareware.com and search for "Ad Aware", you can download version 5.1.   

Now all I have to do is install it and figure out how to work it!!

Donna


----------



## pixiedust2

I can't get the Ad Aware thing to work.  Is there ANY other program or any way to manually get this junk off my computer???!!!!!  I know I have that Comet Cursor and I want it, and any other spies GONE!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Thanks for the info on this great shareware!  I downloaded today - they have a new version 5.5.  

I had 53!!!


----------



## Raysplus1

Thanks for the site.  It helped out a lot.


----------



## Maleficent2




----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## Olaf

I downloaded and scanned.  Found over 70.  Immediately deleted the little monsters.  

I wish I understood my computer better.  I feel as if I know just enough to get me in trouble.  I have a cable, a firewall and Norton Antivirus.  What else do I need????/


----------



## KaraJade

thanks mal! yuck yuck yuck there were 125 in my computer, byebye to them!


----------



## Baileymouse

Hi,
The site was down the other day for upgrade - now it's definitely 5.5. I installed it at home and found 22 of the little buggers, and at work I found 45. Make sure that when you run it you choose every part of your computer - usually hitting my computer works. Otherwise it won't scan everywhere.

In a related note - ever since I joined these reward programs I have been getting tons of email. Many messages contain a new virus, the W32.Sircam.Worm@mm virus. Check out a reputable virus site like norton - symantec.com and you will see how to clean it. In the meantime, if you get any messages asking you to review a document, scan the doc before downloading.

Good luck with getting rid of critters!


----------



## Maleficent2




----------



## TinkerbellRules

Can I ask a stupid question? How do you we this software isn't a "stealing" any info or creating new problems for us?  Is this a reputatable company? Just a question.  You never know about these things.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

*WOW* 

Thanks for sharing this download. I cleared 96 of those little devils off my computer with version 5.5.


----------



## Maleficent2

and as far as I know is a reputable company.I am giving you the link to their website you chose whether to use this program or not.
And I got it of ZDNet and they usually check everything out.




Mal


----------



## Maleficent2




----------



## browneyes

Thanks.  I had 69!


----------



## lovemy3kids

161 on my computer!!!!!!  


Thank you because I was able to get rid of something on my computer that I have not been able to get rid of for a long time.


Lovemy3kids


----------



## WDWDad

Help!!!  I downloaded but do not know where it went or how to find it.  What do I do now?


----------



## WDWDad

Never mind.  I found it under programs.  Only had 8.  But glad they are gone.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Mal,

I just tried to download and got an error message ~ it won't work ~ HELP . I never knew such a program existed and really would love to have it since I do buy a lot over the internet and want to be as safe as possible! Oyyyy.


----------



## Maleficent2

uninstall or delete the program and redownload make sure all virus programs are off when you download and install.



be sure and restart your computer between uninstall and redownload.


Mal


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Actually the error message I got said that the download was not even available to me :-(. I know I've probably got tons of those spies on my computer but am really braindead when it comes to running these types of programs. I need a disk ~ oyyyy


----------



## MiknMinMouse

bumping ~ Still need help on downloading that spy program, each time I've tried I get an error message saying it's not available to me ~ any suggestions?


----------



## Gillian

version 5.62 is out now!

http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/stories/info/0,10615,63806,00.html


----------



## dtuleya

Thank You!! Thank You!! I found 110 of those little buggers!!!


----------



## sorcerormickey

Thanks! I found 29 of them!


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## dtuleya

I ran this for the second time and found another 10, plus it has speeded up my computer greatly!  Thanks!


----------



## cindala

Just ran this program and it found 6!  I'm surprised there weren't more, but at least now these 6 are gone!!!!!!!   Thanks!!!


----------



## BedKnobbery2

I disabled my anti-virus software, but am still getting a 'this page cannot be displayed' message when I attempt to download this software. *sigh* any suggestions?

Nevermind...I managed to do it by going through the AOL browser rather than my regular browser.  Strange how I need to do that sometimes  

I found 3 components.


----------



## wagmt

do you think the reason why I can't log in to Milesource is because of the possible bugs and spies on my machine?  I haven't been able to log in for almost a week now and can't seem to get a response from Milesource.  This is what shows on the browser address bar when I log in: http://www.milesource.com/login.php...ailed+request:+Member,+username:+tamtai.
-->


This message shows up when I try to login at work and at home.  Do you think this is a problem with Milesource or with my machine?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Maleficent2

wagmt 

can you manually remove the part of the address after .com and get in that way?


have you cleared cookies and temp internet files?

have you run this program? a deep scan?



Mal


----------



## wagmt

I've tried to manually remove everything after .com but that doesn't work either.  This is really weird.  I did a test and set up another account on Milesource from the same PC and it works fine.  My husband's and kids accounts don't work either.  I've also tried from my work PC and that doesn't work either.  I placed a telephone call to Milesource last Friday and left a message and have not heard anything.    I ran the Ad Aware program and that didn't help.  Do you think it's on my end or on Milesource's end?


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## OrlandoDisney

What is a bug and spi?


----------



## wdisneelvr

Thanks for the info Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## bobsfamily

I'm sure someone has posted this before, but spyware is verrrrrryyyyyy baddddd!!!!

They will track every move you make on the internet and if you have cable/dsl or some other source that you leave yourself connected to the internet in the background it can also (in some cases - not all) track EVERY stroke on the keyboard!

Ad-aware is great.  

Almost all FREEWARE is given away because it has spyware or bugware included in it and sometimes will not run if you disable the spyware.  Be careful of what is FREE.

Some Shareware has it also.

IF you are looking for downloading programs try limewire or Gnecleus (I may have spelled it wrong).

They both profess NOT to have spyware.

I hope I have not repeated other people.


----------



## Maleficent2

bump


----------



## dtuleya

bobsfamily - 

Are you saying that this free program, Adaware, is a spy program itself?


----------



## talkdisney

This is a great program,  i run it at least once a lonth on my home PC!


----------



## raammartin

390 components - WOW!

I have Norton Clean Sweep already installed on my computer, doesn't this program serve the same purpose?


----------



## mazzarafe

Right now I'm download the newest version released on 6/19. Ad-aware 5.83

This will be interesting to see how many critters I find. My computer is getting really slow, especially since I've started the rewards programs. I make sure to eat my cookies once a week if not more, but hopefully this will help with the speed problem.
Thanks-


----------



## WDW4ME

Gotta Question....

In my new version on Internet Explorer under Tools and Internet Options...Temporary Internet Files

I click on Delete Files and a question comes up to check the box if I want to delete all offline content and I never know if I should check the box or not?

Also, now there is a box under Temporary Internet Files to Delete Cookies and I don't know if I should click on that either.

How do I get rid of Cookies from a long time ago?

Thanks,


----------



## starwood

Is it safe to get rid of everything that shows up here?  I'm just a little concerned I might get rid of something necessary.


----------



## A kid at heart

I only had 7.


----------



## JimB.

169!!!!!

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtuleya

I got another 123 yesterday.


----------



## BuzzMe

Thanks for the reminder.  I hadn't checked for a while and I deleted 145!!


----------



## Maleficent2

bump


----------



## Maleficent2

bump


----------



## Snow Brite

And thanks so much for posting this originally, Mal!

Jennifer


----------



## Maleficent2

Great Minds think alike I was just looking for this to bump up.



Mal


----------



## gravymom

how do you delete what ad-ware  finds?  I don't mean to be stupid but it seems to come naturally!!  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Amy


----------



## Maleficent2

once you have run a deep scan it will say continue at the bottom.Click on that and it takes you to the next page with what it has found.Put a check mark in the little box next to the components found and click on continue or next I am not exactly sure. This will remove them.Then when it is complete just close AdWare.


Mal


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

well call me stupid but I did this last night. When I clicked continue after running the deep scan, it showed 432 things listed there. How do I know which of these to have deleted?
 I thought it was all of them.....so I did....and I couldn't do anything with my computer afterwards. I tried posting here and got errror messages, the ones with the big X's and got kicked off over and over again. I tried another site, got kicked off again. Thank goodness for system restore. I restored it to the day before, and computer ran fine again but that must have given me all my spies back.  What did I do wrong??


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

OK I did it again and got rid of everything I knew I could which was Gator, Onflow, SaveNow and BonziBuddy.
Worked great. Now what else can or should I dump?


----------



## Maleficent2

what other programs did it list?


Mal


----------



## andychris14

how can I update to the newest version, I have 5.62. Is there a newer version yet? If so , What should I do????


----------



## Maleficent2

just click on the link agt the beginning of this thread and download it version 5.83 is out




Mal


----------



## *Flower*

I had 24 of them, and 5 were Gator.

Maybe now my computer will behave.......


----------



## Beanie

Sticking this to the top!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Mal - thanks so much for this information.  I had 22 files!  I never even heard of them before.  Annmarie


----------



## dtuleya

Just to let everyone know, there is a new 6.0 version out!

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/


----------



## Maleficent2

thanks for the update and link I was just thinking about this the other day need to add to DS computer. 



Mal


----------



## cindermom

Thanks all for the great info but I have an imac and this program is not compatable. Anyone know of a free program I can download for mac os 9??
  Is there a way to check to see if you have any spyware without downloading a program?
Thanks much!!!


----------



## deecee99

Cinder - Just checked and here's the fine print from the LavaSoft download page:

  Welcome to our freeware and shareware Downloads page! 
  Choose a site to download your copy of Ad-aware, the Ad-
  aware Help file, RefUpdate, RegHance and Ad-search from. The 
  freeware* version of Ad-aware is compatible with Windows 
  9x/ME/NT40, Windows 2000 and Windows XP.

Sorry - no Mac O/S version available... either free or "full" release.

-diane


----------



## andychris14

Okay, I want to download the 6. version. What do I do?? THere are sooo many things to click I do not know which one to start. Can someone help???


----------



## deecee99

Christine

Click this link:  http://download.com.com/3000-2144-10045910.html.  Click on Download Now.  When it prompts you, click on Open.  This will start the install.  When the Install is complete, click on Start, Programs, Lavasoft AdAware 6, AdAware 6.  Click on Start.  

You should be all set!

-diane


----------



## andychris14

Thanks Diane for your help. I had 27!! THanks again


----------



## Maleficent2

Bumping


----------



## Texan

Wow! Thank you very much! 113! All from the same source, Data Miner, or something to that effect.


----------



## Maleficent2

Data Miner I have that one too!

Who are they and where are we picking them up ?





Mal


----------



## deecee99

Mal,

These are little programs that Internet companies place on our computers - without us knowing - which allow them to collect information.  It's mostly marketing related - tracks where we go, online purchases (not your credit card #), to establish profiles, to send you either email (Spam), etc.  A sort of "big brother."

Another excellent idea for people is to make sure they are running the most recent anti-virus software/update.  If you're not running AV software, it's worth the $30/year to download and install it to avoid virus related problems.

A free way of protecting yourself is downloading the most recent version of your internet browser (usually either Microsoft Internet Explorer, or Netscape Communicator).  Usually patches and updates are included and help in protecting you against potential vulnerabilities lurking on the Internet.

Hope this helps,
-diane


----------



## cindala

> _Originally posted by deecee99 _
> *A free way of protecting yourself is downloading the most recent version of your internet browser (usually either Microsoft Internet Explorer, or Netscape Communicator).  Usually patches and updates are included and help in protecting you against potential vulnerabilities lurking on the Internet.-diane *



Where can I download the most recent version of Microsoft Internet Explorer?


----------



## deecee99

Cindala-

Here is the link for all versions of Microsoft's Internet Explorer.  I'm not sure which one you're running (either 5.x or 6.x), but you can check by clicking on Help, About Internet Explorer.  Look at Version - it should be something like 6.0.8.xxxx, so such.  Choose the IE version you want.  You can upgrade to 6, if you're not running it yet...

Feel free to reply back to the thread (for others) or PM me directly with any questions (mailto:dianecus@yahoo.com).

Cheers,
-diane


----------



## cindala

deecee99,
Thanks for the link!  I checked and we are running the 5.5 version.  When I download the updated version, is there a difference between say 6.0 or 8.0, and does that automatically replace my old version, or must I delete that myself?

We have been having so many problems recently with AOL and our screens freezing, that it is ridiculous.  Maybe this will help some?


----------



## Maleficent2

deecee99,

LOL I know what they are, afterall I did start the thread. I  am  just wondering which site they are coming from since I get them on days I do not even do any reward programs.

As I am typing this I just got hit by another trojan horse. Your reminding everyone about an antivirus program is a great idea.

But I would suggest to go one step further and get a Firewall also.

I use Nortons Internet Security but there are others I just like Nortons best runs better on my computer.


I can not stress how important this is.


Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

just another note if you are running Windows there should be a windows update in your start up list you should also ck this from time to time for any updates to windows.

Find it by clicking on start programs Windows update while connected to the internet.


hope this helps 

Mal


----------



## cindala

Mal,
Thanks for the tip!  I just spent the last two hours checking out Windows update.  It said I needed 17 critical updates to my computer!!  It took 2 hours to download and apply the first package which included Internet Explorer 6.0.  

Now to go back and see what else I am missing!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Just in case anyone is interested ~ There is a pretty good article in the April 22, 2003 edition of PC Magazine on sypware.  In the article it rates a number of spyware removal programs & it gave Ad-aware 6 a good rating.  The only program it rated higher was SpyBot Search & Destroy www.spybot.safer-networking.de/ which you can also get for free.  I haven't tried this one, as I have had pretty good luck with Ad-aware 6, but it might be worth a try just to see if it picks up anything else.


----------



## Maleficent2

Hi

Thanks for the link I like AdWare but if there is a better one I will try it....as soon as I get my taxes e-filed....then I am headed over there to download.  I learned my lesson last year nothing gets downloaded until taxes have been filed. LOL



Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

PC Magazine's Editors' Choice Award link   04/06/2003 
PC Magazine has recently written a great review about spyware and ways to remove it. After reviewing 9 different spyware removal programs, they came to this conclusion:

"Only one, PepiMK Software's SpyBot Search & Destroy (our Editors' Choice), actually managed to destroy the spyware and adware it detected without leaving much detritus behind. [...] SpyBot Search & Destroy is the best of the bunch. And as a free application (with a voluntary donation requested), it's far more worthy than competitors that cost upward of 30 dollars."


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Mal - I know what you mean about not downloading anything before taxes are done!  Thank goodness mine are done.  

I think I'll download the SpyBot this afternoon.  I'll post to let everyone know how it works once I've tried it.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

OK - I downloaded the SpyBot program & ran it.  Here's what I know so far:
* It took about 16 miutes to download on my rather old computer.
* It is very easy to run a scan - basically click a button & it scans.
* I ran AdAware6 before running SpyBot & SpyBot did find a few more things that AdAware hadn't picked up.
* It has a nice little feature where if you click in the little check box next to the spyware it found, you can see the source of the spyware & a brief description of the possible threat that it poses -I really like this feature!
* No problems encountered so far  !

I'll post again if I learn anything more.


----------



## Eilonwy

Okay, I've never installed or run AdAware (it's really DH's computer from work, and I thought he should be the one to deal with it...).

But for some reason I decided to give SpyBot a try.  I took 1 minute to download over the satellite and it took about 2 minutes to run the scan.  It found 77 problems.  I was expecting so much more since I've never run one of these.

I'll talk to DH about AdAware tonight.


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## deecee99

Mal - thanks for the reminder, er, um, bump.


----------



## QueenOfCelts

FREE FIRE WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.zonealarm.com

I have been using this firewall for about 2 years now and I really like it.  I don't know how "fabulous" it is, but it has blocked over 5000 attempts since I installed it.  Free updates too.

(note: I am pretty sure it's still free)

Chandra


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.secureflorida.org/index.php?src=gendocs&link=Downloads


Great site ck it out!



Mal


----------



## magicmouse2

49 !!!
adaware found 49! and I have antivirus and internet security programs installed too!

Thanks for that program link


----------



## Maleficent2




----------



## myfairygodmother

Thanks so much for all the great info in this thread!!!

I ran adware today and found *151* !!!!!!!!!   I'd love to know how many of those were already there BEFORE I installed my firewall about a year ago and how many of them have made it past the firewall since....

I also tried to download the Spybot program but kept getting an error message that their servers were too busy.

Thanks again for the great info!


----------



## Maleficent2

I still have these. I run it about once a week sometimes more often but never less than that.



Mal


----------



## Keke

Does anyone know of a program that will run on an Apple computer? I tried spybot but my computer can't open the program.


----------



## Cinders

How do I get rid of Gator totally?  I updated from Ad Aware 4.6 to 6 but its still coming up twice.  Will SpyBot remove it?  And I already had Zone Alarm.

And for an FYI Drugstore.com had a cookie that couldnt be deleted when just clearing cookies for the day....it had an expiration for the year 2037 but version 6 removed it.


----------



## Wick

*278 files*


----------



## Maleficent2

sorry I wish I did but apples are just not my thing....bumping up for you maybe someone knows....


Mal


----------



## BCVOwner2002

My son explained that some of these attach through programs so you may want to go to your Programs file.  If it shows up there you want to right click on it and delete it.  He also said some programs will have an uninstall icon which also is set up on your computer and you can click on that to uninstall.  I found a new one that I never had before.  It was called GAIN!  Hope this information is helpful.  Annmarie


----------



## rafikimom

I just downloaded and cleaned.  Wow! I had 233.  Just simply amazing!  Thanks Mal and everyone for their advice.  A must do for everyone.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

The one that keeps popping up on me is IWON!  Does anyone else have this problem?  Annmarie


----------



## Maleficent2

Also check out the new link I added to a program that is supposed to stop spys befor they download to your computer.



Mal


----------



## tymegjus3

I have had this computer for about 4 years now (an oldie but a goodie     ).  Anyway, I had 602!!!!  All gone now....


----------



## Maleficent2

bump


----------



## wovenwonder

I loaded and ran ad-aware and it showed up 456 items! Now what do I do. Is it okay to remove all these?


----------



## dtuleya

I've never had any problems with deleting non-spyware programs.  Hopefully someone else will be able to answer your question more specifically Jody.


----------



## deecee99

Yep - delete 'em. It should create a backup by default, if for some reason you need any of the files.

Also check out SpyBot for detection and prevention of spybots on your home or work computer: http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download

And here's a link for Hijack Blaster to protect your browser from being hijacked (changes to your default home page in IE, etc.): http://www.wilderssecurity.com/bhblaster.html

Good luck!
--diane


----------



## mad4themouse

...a new version is available.

SpywareBlaster v3.0 Update


----------



## J&D

We have been having computer problems for about a week now. Something called "about:blank" ,"yoursearch", and "1search" keeps changing our home page and placing various websites in our favorites folder.  We have downloaded Spybot and Adaware, but we are still having problems. We are now getting lots of popups, and our computer is running EXTREMELY slowly. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Maleficent2

http://130.94.75.33/showthread.php?s=&threadid=474455


it is much more up to date.



Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

Sounds like a trojan to me.

If the other thread doesn't help PM me.


Mal


----------



## J&D

Thanks. It was a trojan. Sophos found it and deleted it.


----------



## shelly3girls

I cannot thank everyone enough for this thread.  Our computer that we have had for 3 years now has been really slow lately.  I ran Ad-ware and found 299 items to delete.  I cannot believe how fast my computer is now!!!


----------



## luvmarypoppins

I am trying to download the fisrt link u gave and i think it is so servere because the page wont even come up to dowload. Any thoughts? MY comp. has been very slow and some url's do not appear,and there are many popups!


----------

